# Applying for person tax number after arriving to France for work



## dextcorp (11 mo ago)

Bonjour,

I've read on a few online articles somewhat conflicting posts/info. Some say that you don't need to apply for a tax number until you have to do your first tax return in France. Others say you should apply before you start your job in France. Yet others say that you don't even need the tax number for opening bank, earning income etc, but will get it after logging first tax return.

Having said all the above, I already encountered one place which is asking me my tax number - after opening an online bank account with the app called "bunq". They requested it shortly after opening an account and providing French phone number and ID verifications. It says 89 days left to provide tax number.

What is your experience with this? Should I apply for a tax number or wait until the first tax return (which will be, if I understand correctly, some time after Dec 2022).

Best regards,
Alex


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

What nationality are you? Because if you are American (i.e. born in the USA, or admitted to anything that indicates you might be a "US person") they are most likely asking you for your US SSN (i.e. your taxpayer i.d. number). In France, you don't use your "taxpayer i.d. number" for anything other than your taxes. Even your employer in France won't ask you for your tax i.d. number (in part because there are at least two or three various i.d. numbers for tax purposes).

Your French employer has to register your presence (on or shortly after you report to work for the first time) so that you can register for a French sécu number (a "social security number" - though it applies only to social insurance matters).


----------



## dextcorp (11 mo ago)

@Bevdeforges , I'm Australian.
My work did not mentioned having to have a tax ID/number but the bunq app did. Here is what it says: "As a bank we're legally required to collect the tax number for you country of residence. Please enter Numero Fiscal de Reference / Numero SPI".

Best regards,
Alex


----------



## mohsel (Sep 27, 2014)

the bank asks about that to ensure you are fiscally resident... if you fail to provide that your account will be closed... at the best (with experience with an actual bank not a virtual one) the account was moved to be a non-resident account which means slightly higher monthly fees.. but again in few months we were asked to prove fiscal residency outside France to have this account ongoing... and when we asked what type of document they would need and what translation//stamps are needed.. the bank didn't provide an answer... and by the end the account was closed !

So my advise, if you work, go ahead and apply for the fiscal number, not sure if you will be able to get it in time as the tax season is coming and the fisc will soon be under load...

good luck


----------

